# Food Safety News Sun 4/12/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 12, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 4/12/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 


























* Publisher’s Platform: Solve multiple problems with one tool — compassion*
By Bill Marler on Apr 12, 2020 12:05 am Opinion You could solve one outbreak by vaccinating the homeless against Hepatitis A (there is one available) and providing then adequate bathroom facilities. We are likely a year out for a Coronavirus vaccine. You could help mitigate the spread by providing the homeless with homes, food and health care. Being a good human is good...  Continue Reading

* Serbian food producers get help to meet new hygiene rules*
By News Desk on Apr 12, 2020 12:03 am The Food and Agriculture Organization and European Bank for Reconstruction and Development are helping Serbian producers understand and comply with new hygiene laws. The Serbian government approved hygiene bylaws on food products of plant origin, in line with European legislation, that include flexibility and derogations for traditional food products. Under this legislation, producers can continue...  Continue Reading


----------

